# [ résolu ] partition boot pmac g5

## vlotho

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis, fans le handbook d'installation lors de la création des partitions avec l'utilitaire mac-fdisk, on doit créer une partition bootstrap qui a apparemment une taille fixe de 800ko, sauf que mon noyaux fait 1,5mo comment puis je résoudre ce problème ?

----------

## vlotho

de ce que j'ai lu sur une doc debian il ne faut pas mettre le noyaux dans la partition de boot mais uniquement les fichiers de yaboot :

"cette partition bootstrap n'est supposée contenir que 3 petits fichiers : le binaire yaboot, son fichier de configuration yaboot.conf, et un premier niveau du chargeur OpenFirmware, ofboot.b. Il est inutile de la monter dans votre système de fichiers (et elle ne doit pas l'être), ni d'y copier un noyau ou quoi que ce soit d'autre. Les utilitaires ybin et mkofboot servent à manipuler cette partition. "

du coup le handbook induit en erreur :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:PPC/Installation/Kernel#Compiling_and_installing

----------

## sebB

Tout dépend de ton partitionnement.

Il n'est pas fait référence a Apple Bootstrap mais à la partition /boot de ton système de fichiers.

Peux-tu poster ton fstab

----------

## vlotho

je suis encore en install, je suis toujours chrooté à partir du livecd.

Il faudrait que je te montre mon partitionnement dans mac-fdisk, mais je sais pas trop comment faire là.

de toute façon le /boot dois bien être monté à partir d'une partition et il y en a que 4 partition map, le bootstrap, la swap et le root.

ou alors je réduit mon root et je fais le /boot à la fin du disk ...

en tout cas dans le handbook, il ne parle pas de partition supplémentaire pour le boot.

Mais je comprend pas ... le noyaux je le met dans cette partition /boot et yaboot je le met donc dans le bootstrap, ce bootstrap je lui donne quoi comme point de montage ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu été faire un petit coucou dans la section PowerPC du forum ? Tu auras probablement des réponses pertinentes (mais en anglais).

----------

## vlotho

non mais c'est bon en fait c'est résolu, je n'ai pas monter la bootstrap et j'ai laissé le/boot sur la partition root. mais j'ai un autre soucis avec yaboot ... je fais un nouveau post.

----------

